# Watercolors



## ghost1066 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok I have stuck all kinds of stuff all over the site so I might as well post a few paintings. I don't post many since watercolors do not like to be photographed the colors tend to break apart and get patchy but here goes.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## rdnkmedic (Jan 8, 2014)

A man of many talents. How big are they? Beautiful work.


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Kevin these range from 8x10 to 22x30 (elephants)


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 8, 2014)

Very, very nice paintings. I never got into watercolors. Oils then acrylics and pencil sketching.

First one my wife did, second was mine.

Ray

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## jmurray (Jan 8, 2014)

I think the small waterfall is my favorite.!!
I like them all though


----------



## Molokai (Jan 8, 2014)

Like i said, awesome !!!


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 8, 2014)

I am partial to the old house with the tin rusty roof and tree behind it. They all look great.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy - Those are beautiful. The tin roof would be the one I would buy, but I have to tip my hat to the the scale, proportion and perspective in the ones that have people in them. Everyone is spot on, but the toughest has to be the one of the guy fly fishing and that right arm. Well done. I also like how you kept your colors bold and not like "traditional" washed out water colors. Great work and thank you for sharing!
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## windyridgebowman (Jan 8, 2014)

Nice work Tommy, I do pen and ink, and acrylics, those are impressive.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 8, 2014)

Real cool paintings Tommy- hard to choose the best...


----------



## ghost1066 (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone I do what I can. 

Scott the reason they aren't washed out is each one contains up to 40 layers of paint. I am one of the few people that paint watercolors this way. 

Ray those are good looking pieces. Nice work.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Jan 26, 2014)

ghost1066 said:


> Ok I have stuck all kinds of stuff all over the site so I might as well post a few paintings. I don't post many since watercolors do not like to be photographed the colors tend to break apart and get patchy but here goes.
> 
> View attachment 38895 View attachment 38896 View attachment 38897 View attachment 38898 View attachment 38899 View attachment 38900 View attachment 38901 View attachment 38902 View attachment 38903


 
Awesome!!!


----------



## Sirfishalot (Mar 25, 2016)

Very nice work Tommy!
My favorite is the fisherman under the bridge followed by the house and the pram.

JayT

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 26, 2016)

Impressive art! There is so much talent by people on this site, across a wide spectrum of activities, that I stand amazed. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (May 10, 2016)

Very nice works you have done.
I work in inks on achers cold press.
Last saturday I came very close to one of these guys . At 35 yards while turkey hunting. Up till then other then in a zoo or through binoculars this ink painting is the closest I've gotten.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (May 11, 2016)

Tommy, you have special talent! I love the cabin with the tree behind it, but they are all incredible! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (May 11, 2016)

Amazing paintings for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (May 13, 2016)

Wonderful ,fantastic talent WOW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 21, 2016)

I tend to do more fish and birds.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------

